# multiple es cycles....



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

how many es cycles have you had ladies??and if youve had quite afew how do you find out if you can have more cycles

ive es 3 cycles now and worry we may not be allowed any more


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I think as long as you are ok then you can do as many as you like??   I have done 2 ES starting an alturistic donation and then doing another ES and i told them after that i would do another alturistic and they are happy with that    Best thing to do is ring your clinic hun and ask them


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

All I know is that you may not be accepted if you have had 3 *failed* cycles. But you have been sucessful.. BTW, they are gorgous!!! So I should think they would jump at the chance to have you again. I take it its still the Lister? I know a lady doing her 4th ES with them at the moment.

Give them a email, thats all I did. I have had 2 failed cycle and they have got no problems with me sharing there. (I hope!)

Natalie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i disided to give them a ring and rang the lister.i felt a nervous wreck like i was ringing them for the first time   she said there prob wont be a problem in doing it again and ring them when we feel like doing tx  mad i know but i had to find out


----------

